# .460 Rowland



## keyfitter (Jul 16, 2011)

I just picked up a Springfield Armory 1911 to convert to .460 Rowland. Has anyone had experience hunting with this cartridge?.


----------



## nickE10mm (Jul 19, 2011)

I've hunted with both the .45 Super and 10mm, both of which are a bit less powerful than the Rowland.  I think that the cartridge will do you FINE, but you better practice, practice and practice some MORE so you can HIT with the firearm in question.  If you can make accurate shots, you'll be fine.

Btw, my .45 Super was a Kimber Custom that I sent off to Ace Custom for .45 Super conversion.  I've had numerous 10mm's that were all originally chambered for 10mm.  I never had any success with the .45 Super but I've killed a two different deer with my 10mm's.  LOVE my 10's.  

That Rowland is a MEAN cartridge.  Have fun, sir.


----------



## keyfitter (Jul 19, 2011)

nickE10mm said:


> I've hunted with both the .45 Super and 10mm, both of which are a bit less powerful than the Rowland.  I think that the cartridge will do you FINE, but you better practice, practice and practice some MORE so you can HIT with the firearm in question.  If you can make accurate shots, you'll be fine.
> 
> Btw, my .45 Super was a Kimber Custom that I sent off to Ace Custom for .45 Super conversion.  I've had numerous 10mm's that were all originally chambered for 10mm.  I never had any success with the .45 Super but I've killed a two different deer with my 10mm's.  LOVE my 10's.
> 
> That Rowland is a MEAN cartridge.  Have fun, sir.




Thanks, I do intend to have fun. The first order of business for that SA 1911 is new sights, grips and trigger job before the conversion kit.

I have owned .44 mags since 1972 and used them on deer and it works well, but for hog hunting I want faster follow-up shots.


----------

